# a few new builds 24" MCS and a 20" Torker and my new race bike



## rlhender (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice builds Rick!! The Chase looks fast!!


----------



## rlhender (Dec 20, 2013)

pedal4416 said:


> Nice builds Rick!! The Chase looks fast!!




Only when I am on it...lol.... Rick


----------

